# Welcome BACK to MY 1:64 Diecast City



## Diomakr

*First off, i'd like to THANK everyone out there in diecast-land for all the interest, comments and support in my hobby. It's always nice to hear from actual people and get feedback from others who enjoy my creations just as much as i do. I am well aware that most people don't have the time and resources to do what i do... so i figure i should share my 'not so little' corner of the hobby, as well as get ideas from other builders, customizers, and help any aspiring dio-makers along the way, if i can. 

OK, now to the BIG news. After a lot of time and hard work, the ALL NEW Mystic Beach City is done. (technically there are still a lot of "little" details still to be completed, [actual completion date: JULY 2013] but for the most part... it's done. Of course none of my layouts are ever done, but you know what i mean.

so, anyway here's a few "behind the scenes" shots of the new Mystic Beach city layout, as well as some everyday scenes from 1:64 scale paradise now that the layout is completed:

Just in time for car show season in Baynard County...

Hope you enjoy the small scale (1:64), BIG show:


NEW Mystic Beach: Under Construction by Phil's 1stPix, on Flickr


Construction Delays Ahead by Phil's 1stPix, on Flickr 


Prime Beachfront Property: NEW Mystic Beach Layout by Phil's 1stPix, on Flickr

Now, with the help of a few magic words that a wandering gypsy once told me by the light of a full moon... the stars of the show:


Open for Business: NEW Mystic Beach by Phil's 1stPix, on Flickr


Welcome Back to Mystic Beach: S. Ocean Blvd. by Phil's 1stPix, on Flickr


Beach Bound: S. Ocean Blvd. by Phil's 1stPix, on Flickr


Mystic Beach: S. Ocean Blvd & Coral Drive by Phil's 1stPix, on Flickr


Mystic Center Parking Garage by Phil's 1stPix, on Flickr

THANKS for vistin'*


----------



## walsing

Impressive!


----------



## SJF

Love the detail you put into it. Very nice job! 

Sean


----------



## Diomakr

*THANKS a lot... here's a few more everyday shots from the "big city"


Tales from the "Big City" Part 2 by Phil's 1stPix, on Flickr


The Clock is Ticking: Intracoastal Avenue by Phil's 1stPix, on Flickr


Smooth Sailing on the Bypass by Phil's 1stPix, on Flickr


Tales from the "Big City" by Phil's 1stPix, on Flickr

*


----------



## moparz65

Looks amazing! Very nice work, indeed!


----------



## StarshipClass

Where's Godzilla? 

Seriously, great work!


----------



## Diomakr

PerfesserCoffee said:


> Where's Godzilla?
> 
> Seriously, great work!


*THANKS again for all the comments & interest... and don't worry, he'll be back (traffic is a nightmare down here)


Stuck in Traffic by Phil's 1stPix, on Flickr


DON'T Drive ANGRY! by Phil's 1stPix, on Flickr


*


----------



## Diomakr

*Just in time for XMAS*

*Although there is zero chance of snow for xmas in Mystic Beach this year... Santa's Elves- Baynard Co. chapter are hard at work decorating the streets for the holidays: 


Spreading the Holiday Spirit in Paradise by Phil's 1stPix, on Flickr


Xmas Comes to Paradise by Phil's 1stPix, on Flickr


Spreading the Holiday Cheer on Intracoastal Avenue by Phil's 1stPix, on Flickr


Not Neccessarily Frosty by Phil's 1stPix, on Flickr


Santa Claus is Coming to Town by Phil's 1stPix, on Flickr

Not a moment too soon either, because the End of Year Emergency Vehicle Procession is right around the corner

As always THANKS for visitin' the 1:64 scale big city *


----------



## Diomakr

*Things are heatin' up in Mystic Beach*

*Of course, it's always car show season in Mystic Beach... and with the 2013-14 Non-denominational End of Year Emergency Vehicle Procession behind us, it's time to get back into the swing of things as Spring sets in and Summer is right around the corner:

Fire Brigade Convention at Porky's Famous Firehouse BBQ:


Come for the Flamed Rides, Stay for the Flame Broil... 


Fire Brigade at Porky's Famous Firehouse BBQ 

2nd Annual Classic American Truck Show at Wild Waters:


Classic Truck Show in Mystic Beach: This Weekend Only


Look All You Want, But Don't Touch 

Here's a few everyday scenes around 1:64 scale paradise


Work & Play on a Saturday 


Looking Down on Limestone Reef Rd. 


Pardon Me, Excuse Us... 

As always- THANKS for visitin'

*


----------



## davidminiatures

Great work, depending on what level of realism you're going for I would add some ageing and dirt on the road and maybe even some of the cars. But great work!


----------



## hal9001

If you're married, you have one *real* understanding wife!

Like others have said, *impressive*!

Carl-


----------



## Diomakr

*THANKS- i always appreciate the comments, and always welcome any suggestions or recommendations... i don't have any experience with weathering powders or other techniques, and other than a little "rusting" here and there or "mudding" with acrylic paints, i don't like to age the vehicles in most cases. i like to have a balance between making my layouts as realistic as possible as well as being practical- and some have to be moved back and forth, even partially broken down, to be stacked on shelving when they are not in use. 

But anyway, I hear comments about having an understanding spouse/ girlfriend all the time, and i 100% totally agree that my significant other supports my hobby 100%- she often helps me with a lot of the customizing, projects and layout building... everything from moving the set-ups and building the tables to making trees and adding license plates, etc. all her help allows me to focus on the (more) fun parts

i can't really relate to people who say that they're "not allowed" to make a diorama, display their collections, etc. doesn't make any sense to me, why their wife/girlfriend etc. wouldn't support them in something they enjoy doing, but i guess i'm just lucky 

so here's a look at some recent developments in and around the big city:


Living on the Edge in Mystic Beach


Stormy Weather on the Baynard Parkway 


Another Save at Second Chance 


Welcome to Race Daze 2014 


Volvo Sandwich... 3 Car Crunch on S. Ocean 

THANKS for visitin'
*


----------



## pqtlnspo

very nice diorama


----------



## Diomakr

*THANKS again for all the interest. as yet another year's coming to a close, it's the same old, same old, in Mystic Beach...

Back by Popular Demand: Road Trip USA


Stop In Today at Road Trip USA 


Road Trip USA 2014 


Hitting the Open Road at Road Trip USA 


On Display at Road Trip USA 

and I know the Turkey Day leftovers are still going strong, but they're already decking the halls in preparation for the non-denominational end of year holiday season in 1:64 paradise:


Tiz' the Season... Already?


Too Early for XMAS Cheer 
*


----------



## Diomakr

*2015 is already taking off in Mystic Beach, and with car show season right around the corner, 
It won't be long now until things are really rolling...

For now, here's a few more everyday shots from all over 33364:


All's Well on the Baynard Bridge-Tunnel 


Hustle and Bustle on Intracoastal 



Nothing Special on S. Ocean 


Keep It in Perspective... 


Looking Down on Paradise 

Be sure and come on down for Hollywood Does Mystic Beach 2015*


----------

